# Nassau to Georgetown or visa versa



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Starting to plan our annual charter in the Bahamas for May. Considering a charter starting in Nassau and ending in Georgetown Exumas. Or starting in Georgetown and ending in Nassau. Stopping at Snorkeling spots will be a priority for the trip. Any reason to choose one direction over the other in May?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Either..but SE prevailing makes ggt to nas better


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Definitely Geotgetown to Nassau.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow ! Four pots in a row with speeling errors


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> Wow ! Four pots in a row with speeling errors


I'm dyslexic. (truly). But my phone is worse.

:crying


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> boatpoker said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ! Four pots in a row with speeling errors
> ...


I can relate. I'm a dyslexic, agnostic, insomniac. It often keeps me awake at night, wondering if there really is a doG.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I would start at the location you want to do most

Nassau - party, shop, be in the people scene 
GT - gunk hole beach’s and snorkeling 

Yes the SE wind on paper make going GT to Nassau easier ........ on paper. But a charter trip is a schedule and it’s 50/50 at best it works out.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Don L said:


> I would start at the location you want to do most
> 
> Nassau - party, shop, be in the people scene
> GT - gunk hole beach's and snorkeling
> ...


We've done a number of Charters in the Exumas. Most starting off in Georgetown and one where we flew from Nassau to Staniel Cay and started there then flew back to Nassau from Norman's Cay. For my gal the charters are all about the snorkeling. We've certainly got our favorite spots. Shopping is not on the agenda. We plan to get off the boat in Nassau and head right to the airport.


----------

